# AKC PSA - Marley and Me



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad John Grogan is doing that. I wonder if they show any responsible dog ownership /training in the movie? I doubt it. One reason I didn't like the book.I don't think he was the most responsible dog owner but maybe he has learned from that experience. I do plan to see the movie though, for entertainment.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I think Fergus is Marley reincarnated...

Maybe the movie will help some realize that dog ownership is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I like that message! I won't be seeing the movie because of how sad the book ends...If I cry reading the book, I know I'll cry in the movie. I've applied this to many different books LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It would be so wonderful if Merle's Door were made into a movie. What a great book!!!
Beat Marley and Me by a mile!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I hope the movie has it's own deterrent effect, since Marley was a fairly active lab. I think the PSA is a great idea for the same reason.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Debles said:


> I am glad John Grogan is doing that. I wonder if they show any responsible dog ownership /training in the movie? I doubt it. One reason I didn't like the book.I don't think he was the most responsible dog owner but maybe he has learned from that experience. I do plan to see the movie though, for entertainment.


Actually as I recall he mentions in the book that Marley was probably a BYB and that he didn't know better. And that Marley had bad obedience and that he let him drink from the shower which turned into a habit.

I think the book was very insightful for anyone wanting to get a dog out of a newspaper.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so glad to see this PSA, and wish that all movies/cartoons that feature cute dogs would do the same thing. Think back to the run on Dalmations after the "101 Dalmatians" movies, followed by a flood of Dals being dumped at animal shelters. Great to see the AKC being proactive.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting this. I'm sending the link to my niece who has her own real live Marley. I hope this service announcement helps as intended. My niece has issues with her dog Sydney and almost had to give him up. He's on medicine and it seems to be helping. She says he's a much happier dog now.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'm so glad to see this PSA, and wish that all movies/cartoons that feature cute dogs would do the same thing. Think back to the run on Dalmations after the "101 Dalmatians" movies, followed by a flood of Dals being dumped at animal shelters. Great to see the AKC being proactive.


And we won't even discuss the "Air Bud" influenece.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like it. I hope it does some good.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> And we won't even discuss the "Air Bud" influenece.


No doubt Hollywood has unknowingly led to incrased #s of all sorts of purebred dogs in shelters and rescues:

Dals - 101 Dalmatians
Pugs - MIB
Goldens - Air Bud
Chihuahuas - BH Chihuahua
JRTS - My Dog Skip
Beagles - (Ack... can't think of the name of the Beagle movie...)

The list goes on and on. Nice to see the AKC take a proactive role!

-Stephanie


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Wasn't my dog skip the beagle?? hmm maybe not I know the beagle one i do I do...

(actually had to look that up.)


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I think the Beagle one was Underdog. Such a cute lil movie.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the spot. I'm glad their airing it.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i like it too - i hope it gets lots of airtime - and most importantly - i hope they show it before each and every showing of the movie

and, good god, how cute is that litter of lab puppies at the beginning!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Also was Shiloh, Snoopy, Fox and hound (or is that a bassett maybe bloodhound?).

Lady and the Tramp - cocker spaniels (only if it helped as many resuces)


----------

